# How do you get your trains?



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you buy from hobby shops, train shows, online, ebay, hand me downs? I like getting mine from train shows, because there is a lot of different people and used stuff.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

wsorfan5593 said:


> ..... hobby shops, train shows, online, ebay, hand me downs? .....


 
Yes all of the above. Most of what I buy is used. All of it is cheap.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

Most of mine I got in the mid 90's, don't remember how....

I prefer to shop local if I can, preferably small businesses. If the price difference online is too great....


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

I get mostly used stuff too, however I get new stuff a couple time of year.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

everywhere you mentioned. I have a few things i bought brand new but 90% of what i get and have is used mainly because it's cheaper.


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I have used all of the above. My own old HO set from 1980 got me back into it. 

With my level of inexperience opening up new railcars to add weights creeps me out as do their dainty parts so I prefer used whenever possible. 

Ebay is like a train show every night!


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

I internet shop mostly, check eBay several times a day, and stop into my local shop every week or two. Online shops and eBay are great because the items come straight to my door, but my local shop provides quick fixes (scenery items and such) and valuable advice.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

MarkVIIIMarc said:


> I have used all of the above. My own old HO set from 1980 got me back into it.
> 
> With my level of inexperience opening up new railcars to add weights creeps me out as do their dainty parts so I prefer used whenever possible.
> 
> Ebay is like a train show every night!


Yeah I hear you, I'm afraid to open anything up at this point in time, maybe with experience I will get the courage.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

I get mine from all the above plus trades and barters. Many members here have helped greatly in those departments. Poor Sean is going to hate the box of N I send him to DCC lol and I'm going to hate the bill!


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

No hobby shops or shows near me so it's the internet, paypal gets a hiding at times.


----------



## BigBaby (Jan 11, 2013)

Oddly enough I got both my RTRs from Menards, at the end of the season they are usually priced to move. I get my track/rollingstock/accessories from a couple train/toy stores just outside Chicago. 

Pretty new to this so I haven't ventured to the net because I need to see what I'm getting to make sure it's right and I need to be able to make easy returns/exchanges if its not right. 

I foresee getting scenery/buildings online (after I check things out in a store) because $ might be better tho.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ain't we fortunate to have so many, mostly, ready at hand, sources for
our stuff...I've used most of them...but Craigslist has produced a treasure
trove of HO goodies for me...got my DCC Starter set and 2 locos...got
dozens of cars...and populated my layout with a fantastic array of mostly
commercially made buildings...all at near give away prices...

But I also spent good $ at LSH for track and paint and all those little needs...

Amazon lead me to some astounding values in new DCC locos and Peco turnouts.

When you go to Craigslist I have found HO stuff at Collectibles, Toys and Games,
and General...you gotta check all of 'em.

Looking forward to Jacksonville train show in Feburary...

And it all started with a Varney Florida East Coast HO train I bought and
stored in 1964.

Don

Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have bought a few new pieces, but much of my stuff comes from used purchases.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Like Wolves to a Kill!! Or is that flies on...*

Yeah guys...its like we are hunters in a way...gotta look at the terrain,look some more, stalk, stalk somemore...watch out for the significant other....lock & load and start shootin cept with a CC or secret Swiss Bank Acct(again watch out for significant other)....Ebay,Craigslist,LHS(especially sales) monthly flyers(sales again)...2-3 big Train Shows a year(Last day lowered priced sales) Yard sales, Garage Sales.....and when visiting our kids in Minneapolis...Estate Sales( I've gotten over my reluctance to buy deceased peoples stuff)...THAT is the significant others idea...thats why she's a keeper!!:thumbsup: Hey WSOR...Title Town Train Show is coming at the end of April....I'll be there on Sunday 28th...hope to see ya there!!


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

My stuff comes from pretty much all sources. Mostly train shows, occasionally my LHS, ebay or other online train stores. I try to buy as much used stuff as I can to keep the costs down and have been pretty lucky so far. I've also gotten many things as gifts as well.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

MacDaddy55 said:


> Yeah guys...its like we are hunters in a way...gotta look at the terrain,look some more, stalk, stalk somemore...watch out for the significant other....lock & load and start shootin cept with a CC or secret Swiss Bank Acct(again watch out for significant other)....Ebay,Craigslist,LHS(especially sales) monthly flyers(sales again)...2-3 big Train Shows a year(Last day lowered priced sales) Yard sales, Garage Sales.....and when visiting our kids in Minneapolis...Estate Sales( I've gotten over my reluctance to buy deceased peoples stuff)...THAT is the significant others idea...thats why she's a keeper!!:thumbsup: Hey WSOR...Title Town Train Show is coming at the end of April....I'll be there on Sunday 28th...hope to see ya there!!


Title Town train show? is that going to be at the National Railroad Museum? I might have to go home to visit the family then. Grew up in Green Bay, now live in NC.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Packer Fan in Tabacco Rd Contry!!*

Hey Hardcore...Hows the Weather there in sunny NC....just a balmy 2 below here with a Windchill advisory until noon tomorrow!! Yeah the TTTS will be at Shopco Hall next to the Resch Center(the Brown County Veterans Memorial Complex) the last weekend in April 27-28. When was the last time you went to the RR Museaum...it really has been upgraded and improved. Tickets are 7 bucks with 3 for parking. Its just growing leaps and bounds!!:thumbsup:


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I was there in July when we went home for my son's 2nd birthday. before that, was probably when I got married- had the reception there with the trains....I bet peeps here would love to see some of those pics.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

Heck Hardcore go for it...RR Museum and your wedding reception...great combo!!:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I tend to buy old junkers, and invest some t.l.c. to fix them up. Sources are mostly ebay, train shows. I buy when the price is right/low, and have learned to pass when the price creeps up too high.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

All of the above plus more.

Some picked up some from once a year free trash day piles on the street.
From the dumps my bro in law worked at.


My most recent train engine came from 4' of salt water mud, after sitting in the salt water for 2 weeks then the mud for another 2. Thanks to hurricane Sandy.

To sum it up I get them ANYWHERE I CAN.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Funny you should mention that. I'm currently working on a pile of electronic modules that came out of a train collection from Staten Island, a guy bought the whole bunch from the owner. I plan on getting some nice stuff out of this effort when I get them working. So far, I have six PS/2 board sets working and two that are dead and probably will stay that way. There are only about 50 more to work on!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

wsorfan5593 said:


> Yeah I hear you, I'm afraid to open anything up at this point in time, maybe with experience I will get the courage.


Personially im just trying to build curage to repaint my trains with an air brush, may use my junkers to try it out...

as for how I get them, I just go to the 24x7 train show called evil bay...use that when I am wanting soemthing hard to get or that my local hobby shop doesn't either carry or get much of, usually thats the OO scale engines and cars...as for my train cars I just go to the local shop grab a car, $5 a pop or less usually...at times Ill go to the local antique and toy mall and pick up cars (like the 4 I got for $36), but as far as how I buy, 98% of my fleet cars and engines are second hand, only 2% (two engines really) are brand new in box from the factory type condition...


me I prefer to do the stalk and wait methouds of buying, wait for the right price then "snipe" as much as I can as fast as I can as low cost as I can...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Careful there, John ... Staten Island was underwater in Sandy! 

(Well, not all of it ... but quite a bit! 'Lectronics and salt water don't mix together all that nicely!)

TJ


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I like to buy most of my stuff use 20.00 or so for a locomotive and no more then 10.00 for rolling stock. I do buy some new stuff but not much I also like to trade for things to.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I am going to start checking the numerous flea markets in Fayetteville, NC for anything HO.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Careful there, John ... Staten Island was underwater in Sandy!
> 
> (Well, not all of it ... but quite a bit! 'Lectronics and salt water don't mix together all that nicely!)
> 
> TJ


TJ, the reason I have all these modules here, and more coming, is they were indeed under water! That's the beauty of the deal. If I can get a significant number of them running, I stand to garner several nice pieces.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> I tend to buy old junkers, and invest some t.l.c. to fix them up. Sources are mostly ebay, train shows. I buy when the price is right/low, and have learned to pass when the price creeps up too high.
> 
> TJ


Most of the used locomotives I see, I'm unsure what to look for. Like this WE at the train show there were some pretty cheap locomotives I was interested in, but I don't know how to decide to buy them or pass them up, so most used ones, I usually pass up.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

I buy from Lots from Ebay craigslist Train shows Trade/sell on the forum and Local hobby store. 

Its hard to say where I've gotten my best buys from I've made some killer deals on Evilbay. MTH & INTERMOUNTAIN SOUND DCC Locomotives new for 142.50 and 137.00 but I've also gotten these same kinda of deals and more from train shows. Some train show's I've gotten lots of good deals and others not so many. 

Once i got a $20 GP 60 BNSF Heritage ll without the box missing the back rail on the bargain Table at Arnie's that i used for a year that sold on E'bay after a years use for $56.
I've also got lots of so so deals and a few bad deals from Ebay. I enjoy my trades and buys from the forums the best i like to give good deals to friends and those that i know rather then some distant ebay person. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230911872273?ssPageName=STRK:MESOX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1559.l2649

I bought these a few weeks earlier for under $40 : )


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

I am real hesitant about buying a used locomotive, risk of getting one that is broken is not something I think I wanna take. 

Used train cars on the other hand, I will buy used. I think I have bought like 10 off of here so far lol.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

HardcoreABN said:


> I am real hesitant about buying a used locomotive, risk of getting one that is broken is not something I think I wanna take.
> 
> Used train cars on the other hand, I will buy used. I think I have bought like 10 off of here so far lol.


I have no problem buyin used cars either, In fact I get most of mine used. I got about 15 this weekend for about 25 dollars. I really like the advertisement/product ones.


----------



## HardcoreABN (Jan 6, 2013)

^ same here. I think they are just entertaining to look at. I really don't care about modeling an actual railroad line....The only time i will probably have multiple of the same car is if it is for an industry I have.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> TJ, the reason I have all these modules here, and more coming, is they were indeed under water! That's the beauty of the deal. If I can get a significant number of them running, I stand to garner several nice pieces.


John, maybe start a Sandy salvage thread showing some of the stuff and your handiwork?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the modules I have don't look a lot different before and after, but when I get some of the actual locomotives and passenger cars, I'll post some pictures.

Basically, I take the electronic modules, scrub them with vinegar to remove the calcium deposits, do a hot water rinse, and then do an ultrasonic cleaning in Isopropyl Alcohol and another scrubbing. I just try to clean as much of the crud off them as possible, check for any obvious gunk still shorting things and then do a test. So far I'm running about 60% recovery of the electronics packages.


----------



## wsorfan4003 (Jan 14, 2013)

HardcoreABN said:


> ^ same here. I think they are just entertaining to look at. I really don't care about modeling an actual railroad line....The only time i will probably have multiple of the same car is if it is for an industry I have.


I am entertained by them too, they are my favorites.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Local model train store, eBay, and the occasional model train show.

-J.


----------



## tch22122 (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't do online purchases as I like to "feel" as well as see the actual item in real life. I do get many new items as well as used. There is a retired locomotive engineer here locally who buys and sells model trains; he goes all over the country and does this. I have purchased a lot of used as well as new (still in the box new) older releases from him. The LHS's here don't offer much in the way of Model RR stuff, but I do still occasionally buy from them, especially scratch building (for structures) material. Also, I do get to travel to Denver a couple times a year and when I do I stop by Caboose Hobbies and almost always buy something there.


----------

